# Intense Uzzi VPX



## switcher (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin im Begriff mir ein Universalbike (Park und Tour) zu basteln. Ein heisser Kandidat ist obiger Rahmen (Uzzi). Meine Frage, wie sieht es mit der Seitensteifigkeit aus, ist es auch so ein Lammschwanz wie z.B. das SS oder taugt es als Tourenbike?


----------



## switcher (2. Januar 2011)

@ Moderator, bitte diesen Fred löschen, gibt genügend Infos, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

